# Ovranette



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

sorry to ask such a dum question Maz   - but are all the Pills in a pack exactly the same - I have a few opened packets from the last 2 time and am just using them up this time etc - this is Ok right?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Lukey,

Not dumb at all  Yep each tablet is exactly the same and contains 0.15mg levonorgestrel and 0.03mg ethinylestradiol. So fien to use what you have left (so long as they are in date  )

Maz x


----------

